# guys...watch out for this scam !



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Warning for Men!

Ladies, PLEASE tell your boyfriends or husbands to be careful!

BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!

Clever Scam . . . warn your friends!!
This is very serious stuff!

Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and in dark parking lots, etc. This is the first warning I have seen for men. I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it. This will only become more commonplace as the holidays get closer. This is a "heads up" for those men who may be regular Lowe's, Home Depot,

Wal-Mart, Target, or Sam's Club customers. This one caught me by surprise.

Over the last couple weeks I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get some simple Christmas gifts has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking 20-something girls come over to your car dressed as Santa's Helpers as you are packing your shopping into the trunk. They both start helping you pack your stuff into your vehicle. What catches your eye is the very short bright Red Santa helper miniskirts they are wearing and the tight fitting Deep "V" neck red top shirt with their breasts almost falling out.
It is impossible not to look.

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say "No" and instead ask you for a ride to McDonalds to get some hot cocoa and a snack.

You agree and they get into the back seat. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet. I had my wallet stolen Nov 24th, 26th, 28th, 29th, 30th, twice on Dec.1st, 2nd and 3rd, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.
So tell your friends to be careful!! What a horrible way to take advantage of men during this holiday season. Warn your friends to be vigilant. These girls will not give up; they have proven it over and over again with me.

(By the way, Target has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found cheaper ones at Wal-Mart for $1.99 and bought them out. Also, you will never get to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 14 pounds justrunning back and forth to Lowe's, Home Depot, Sam's Club, Wal-Mart, and Target.)

So please, send this along to all the older men that you know, and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam.

PS: (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the
afternoon.)

Brian


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great Brian !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah good one Brain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that was funny.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Well lucky for me I live outside of your shopping zone and was able to find wallets an sale in the kids section for .87c so I stocked up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been to 7 Target stores and haven't been scammed yet. Need more info??????????


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yooperman (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow!! Thats a good one. lol

yoop


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahahaha, what city is that Lowes in???


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------

